# 2005 Peugeot 307cc Convertible Clean Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......following on from a previous clean up last week I thought this may be of interest. It's a Peugeot 307cc I picked up last week. It's a 2005 model with approx 80,000 miles. Overall not too bad condition with only a few minor dents here and there and a small amount of Lacquer peel on the front bumper. Looks like it's not seen a good clean for a while which is how I like them! I plan on doing a full hit on this including wheels off etc over the next few weekends. As usual here are the photos of how it landed.

WP_20150319_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_042 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_043 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_044 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_045 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_046 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_047 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_048 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_049 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_051 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_052 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_053 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_054 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_055 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_056 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_057 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150319_058 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking and I'll post up my progress as I go.

Cheers


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

That's one dirty motor... Its going to look great when your done! Especially judging by your work on the swift


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Hateful cars IMO, but i am looking forward to seeing your work on it


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sure if you do your normal standard of work it will look exceedingly good


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......did a little bit on the Peugeot today in between other jobs. Started off with a Snowfoam to loosen up the top dirt.

WP_20150321_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After the usual process of Engine first then using G101 in a lot of crevices/ Door Shuts/ Boot Shuts etc using a variety of brushes, I hit the lower half of the car with Tardis to remove all the Tar. Once rinsed I Snowfoamed again to lubricate the Clay Cloth to lose the rough feel on the paint. Another rinse it was looking a bit better......

WP_20150321_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

A quick go over on the Wheels with AS Ali Shine using a variety of Brushes and Wheel Woolies.

WP_20150321_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Engine Bay Blasted

WP_20150321_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the NS Front Wheel for removal and Clean Up, Arch Cleaned & Dressed with a Tidy up of the Brake Disc & Caliper......

WP_20150321_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Sorry for no Wheel Cleaning pics as my Phone got a little wet and decided to play up for a short while. The backs were cleaned with Malco Brake Off and then Taris applied to remove Tar & Old Wheel Balance Weight Glue.

WP_20150321_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

There was a bit of Paint Bubble here an there on the rear of the wheel so not perfect but I'm not looking for a concourse finish.

WP_20150321_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel refitted to the car and Tyre dressed with AS High Style.

WP_20150321_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150321_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Had to call it a day after this wheel unfortunately due to lack of time so will continue next weekend and tackle the rest of it.

Thanks for looking.

Cheers for now.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking a million times better already, can't wait for more... :thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Look forward to this.:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Agree, much better


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great stuff, again!


----------



## Richard1973 (Mar 23, 2013)

The 306 CC still looks quite pretty, but Peugeot got this one really wrong in the looks dept. Sure you will do a great job as usual though


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Richard1973 said:


> The 306 CC still looks quite pretty, but Peugeot got this one really wrong in the looks dept. Sure you will do a great job as usual though


Why's that??


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Think he might mean the overall view of the 307, not your car specifically, I had a Peugeot 308 sw, not one fault in 2 years of ownership, thumbs up for Peugeots from me


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

This isn't my car, just wondered how "peugeot got this one really wrong".


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

@okcharlie - you said you foamed the car to be the lube for your clay mitt. How's that working out for you? Seems like it might be an inspired choice!


----------



## Richard1973 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well the 306 looks well proportioned and overall attractive. 
I just find the 307 to be frumpy and heavy looking. 
In my opinion, a step in the wrong direction from the 306.
Nothing against Peugeot from me either. My parents had a 406 estate from new in 2001 to 2008 and next to nothing went wrong with it. Much better than the Passat which replaced it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's looking good already fella, carn't wait to see the end results, don't mind me asking what are the torque settings when you tighten up the wheel bolts?


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

I love these threads as I enjoy seeing your work on any make of car, really inspirational.




As for the 307 we owned a 307SW from new and without doubt the worst car we have ever owned. Appalling dealer service for warranty work, many many issues including a new loom, radio, sunroof motor, steering components PAS pump and the list goes on. Add that to the 106 we had to reject for faults (brand new with rear suspension bolts missing, ecu swap after 3 weeks) this family would never buy Peugeot again.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've had my 307 for 4 years now, I've done 40k miles. 

All I've replaced is the starter and rear pads, less than £100. 

Cheapest and most reliable car I've owned.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

We had our 207 for a year, an excellent little car. We liked it so much we upgraded to s new 208. It's exleenct on fuel and good fun to drive. We love it.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Did you paint the caliper or did it come up that well with a clean?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's looking good already fella, carn't wait to see the end results, don't mind me asking what are the torque settings when you tighten up the wheel bolts?


Thanks for your comments......I don't use a Torque wrench to tighten just a Normal Wheel Brace and common sense.



alphaj12 said:


> Did you paint the caliper or did it come up that well with a clean?


I cleaned the Caliper thoroughly and degreased then Painted with a Colour very similar to the factory finish from new - on this car it is very similar to Ford Champagne Gold Metallic.



Mother-Goose said:


> @okcharlie - you said you foamed the car to be the lube for your clay mitt. How's that working out for you? Seems like it might be an inspired choice!


Yes it works very well - I just have a Bucket of clean hot water to hand for rinsing in between panels.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just a quick update.....bit more done today. Mainly on the Wheels, Brakes & Arches. Lots of brushing, painting and messy work! Started with the NS Rear wheel today........

WP_20150328_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel Done.....

WP_20150328_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick side shot.....the VW Polo in the background is looking like the next write up.

WP_20150328_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the OS Rear Wheel.......

WP_20150328_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the OS Front and last........

WP_20150328_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150328_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thankfully all corners now sorted. It is quite a laborious task but when done can freshen up the overall look a lot. Probably a bit boring but thanks for looking - be back soon with some progress.

Cheers.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking good. :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on all four wheels and calipers fella as you say it has freshened up the look of the car a treat.
must get around to doing my front calipers and drums


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic job. I agree, freshening up the wheels, hubs and calipers definitely make a a car look a lot better. 

Keep the updates coming. 

Cooks


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever 

Did you replace all the wheel nuts or renew them?...and i notice the replacement front arch liner....what had happened there, it looks like the tyre had worn through it? had it come loose?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Quick question, what paint did you use on your hubs and calipers, many thanks, looks very tidy paintwork?


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

always love your write ups, big fan of bringing older cars back to life!


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Where do you buy all your buy to sell cars from?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Fantastic work as ever
> 
> Did you replace all the wheel nuts or renew them?...and i notice the replacement front arch liner....what had happened there, it looks like the tyre had worn through it? had it come loose?


Hi....the Wheel Nuts & Locking Wheel Bolt were cleaned, wire brushed the painted with Zinc182 and Gloss Black on the locker. The Arch liner wasn't actually replaced - I cut out the very rough jagged edges to form a Smooth contoured shape and patched a rough looking hole by shaping it into a neat square and placing a similar piece of plastic on the rear. I think what may of happened in the past is someone had caught the liner underneath where it met the bumper. Lost the retaining bolt which then in turn loosened the whole arch briefly catching the wheel!



ibiza55 said:


> Quick question, what paint did you use on your hubs and calipers, many thanks, looks very tidy paintwork?


The Hubs and Disc edge was painted with a Grey Primer, The Calipers painted with a Ford Champagne Gold Aerosol and the Wheel Bolts Zinc182. Sometime though I alternate the Primer/Zinc182 just to give a variation of colours.



Ed_VeeDub said:


> always love your write ups, big fan of bringing older cars back to life!


Many Thanks......much appreciated.



rottenapple said:


> Where do you buy all your buy to sell cars from?


Lot's of different places on my travels.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you ever machine polish your cars or do you just glaze them in order to save time.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Hi....the Wheel Nuts & Locking Wheel Bolt were cleaned, wire brushed the painted with Zinc182 and Gloss Black on the locker. The Arch liner wasn't actually replaced - I cut out the very rough jagged edges to form a Smooth contoured shape and patched a rough looking hole by shaping it into a neat square and placing a similar piece of plastic on the rear. I think what may of happened in the past is someone had caught the liner underneath where it met the bumper. Lost the retaining bolt which then in turn loosened the whole arch briefly catching the wheel!


Top work their squire


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice work..i now know the saying "you cant polish a turd " is incorrect..


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about the paint process/type for the calipers, impressive work on these cars, most people would have given up on them.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

matt1234 said:


> Do you ever machine polish your cars or do you just glaze them in order to save time.


Sometimes I machine polish as per previous write ups - it really depends on time available, overall paint condition and the great British weather!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anymore cars coming in the near future?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Just a quick update on this after being bogged down with other Jobs recently. Yesterday I managed to get the interior 80% done with all the main extraction done and G101 work. Unfortunately I've got a problem with the Passenger Seat frame which is not adjusting correctly so I've decided to complete the interior when that is fixed. Also managed to get most of the exterior Machined and Refined. Here are a few pics as I finished but I will post more up when I'm completely finished throughout.

WP_20150504_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150504_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150504_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150504_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Apologies for the dust under the Rear Light Lens - be sorted when fully complete!

WP_20150504_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150504_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150504_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Overmats look terrible at the moment - need a good brush now clean.

WP_20150504_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150504_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150504_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

That's it for now - thanks for looking.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow!! Hard to believe that's the same car, great work as usual and an excellent write up.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Charlie, hope you don't mind a few questions regarding the painting of the hubs/calipers:

It sounds like you use regular aerosol paint (as opposed to Hammerite or the like) on them - does that last? Or do you just use that because it's a turn around and pretty it up job? If that's the case, what would you do if it were your own car?

And the primered hubs - do you leave that as is or do you apply something over the top to protect the finish?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Mother-Goose said:


> Charlie, hope you don't mind a few questions regarding the painting of the hubs/calipers:
> 
> It sounds like you use regular aerosol paint (as opposed to Hammerite or the like) on them - does that last? Or do you just use that because it's a turn around and pretty it up job? If that's the case, what would you do if it were your own car?
> 
> And the primered hubs - do you leave that as is or do you apply something over the top to protect the finish?


Hi........sorry only just noticed this question. I do indeed use regular aerosol paint on the calipers. I try to match what the colour they would have been when they were new. To date I haven't had any long term problems doing this method but having said that if you blasted them with a Powerful Pressure Washer constantly in one spot I think you might get a lift. I have used the 'Hammerite' brand in the past and never had problems. I think a lot of the longevity would be down to good preparation prior to painting.

The primed hubs etc I have found 'Davids 182 Zinc' paint works well for me and has lasted without any protection.

Hope that helps.


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Great work there matey. Do you mask up when spraying claipers etc etc.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic work as always okcharlie :thumb:

I really enjoy your write up's and your technique, i've sub'd as always
Just one question - What is your main APC product of choice for using on the interior? I have yet to find a good one I am completely happy with.

I do really appreciate your write ups. I know they add a considerable workload on top of the actual detail work itself. and you do have plenty to do so thanks again - please keep them coming - I do read them all.. :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Hi........sorry only just noticed this question. I do indeed use regular aerosol paint on the calipers. I try to match what the colour they would have been when they were new. To date I haven't had any long term problems doing this method but having said that if you blasted them with a Powerful Pressure Washer constantly in one spot I think you might get a lift. I have used the 'Hammerite' brand in the past and never had problems. I think a lot of the longevity would be down to good preparation prior to painting.
> 
> The primed hubs etc I have found 'Davids 182 Zinc' paint works well for me and has lasted without any protection.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That's great, thanks for the response, very much appreciate it.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

siradamrees said:


> Great work there matey. Do you mask up when spraying claipers etc etc.


Hi - thanks for you comment. I use a variety of ways to mask the areas I don't want spraying. It depends on the Calliper type of course but generally it's a combination of old Microfibre Towels, Tape and Compressed Paper Towel. Sounds Mad but it works!



SBM said:


> Fantastic work as always okcharlie :thumb:
> 
> I really enjoy your write up's and your technique, i've sub'd as always
> Just one question - What is your main APC product of choice for using on the interior? I have yet to find a good one I am completely happy with.
> ...


Thanks again - appreciate your comments. APC wise I always use AS G101 as it works well and rarely lets me down.

Cheers


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Hi - thanks for you comment. I use a variety of ways to mask the areas I don't want spraying. It depends on the Calliper type of course but generally it's a combination of old Microfibre Towels, Tape and Compressed Paper Towel. Sounds Mad but it works!
> 
> Thanks again - appreciate your comments. APC wise I always use AS G101 as it works well and rarely lets me down.
> 
> Cheers


Next time you do a calliper, would you mind taking a picture so we can see?


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

good job, love how the interior looks now


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Going through all your threads, I hope when I move I can get a nice bit of space to buy in some cars clean them up and sell them on as you do.

Some brilliant turnarounds.


----------

